# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  A power 3d printer controller board - FastBot BBP

## jack090

BBP1, including 7 steppers driver to support 3 extruder for color printing, 1 thermocouple interface which allows you to print high temperature materials, 3 extended interface for steppers and heaters so you can add more extruders in your printer.

OS : Debian or AndroidRAM: 512M DDR3LFLASH: 4GB eMMCCPU: Up to 1-GHz ARM Cortex-A8 Processor and dual PRU with 200 MHzSupport octoprintSupport remote control with wifi and camera 

Pre-order:  https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/b...our-3d-printer
Please visit: http://www.fastbot3d.com/

----------

